# Everglades fishing trip with Captain Shane 3/19



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

*Re: Everglades fishing trip with Captain Shane 3/1*

Congrats. I am glad you guys had a great day on the water. Way to go Capt. Shane!


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: Everglades fishing trip with Captain Shane 3/1*

WAY TOO COOL!!!

awsome trip guys that kinda makes me want to bass fish 

Glad you guys got to go.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: Everglades fishing trip with Captain Shane 3/1*

This is freakin awesome u guys! I bet your bass fishing trip with Capt. Shane is really worth it!!!!! Excellent job guys!


----------



## jmarkklock (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: Everglades fishing trip with Captain Shane 3/1*

Great report! Nothing like a pretty girl holding a bass!


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: Everglades fishing trip with Captain Shane 3/1*

looks like a heck of a great trip ya got there. The bikini shots are sorely lacking around here too, cheers to that.  

Growing up in S. Fla I recognize the spot and have fished and gigged frogs in there countless times but won't mention it in respect of capt Shane. This is the time of year to latch into some nice fish in there too. Once the water starts getting higher the fish wander off into the surrounding sloughs and are much harder to pin down. Then you need an airboat or wade to them (wrong forum), which can be fun with the local lizard population what it is.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: Everglades fishing trip with Captain Shane 3/1*

Looks like an awsome time.  Did Gary catch any or did you just let him hold a few?  ;D ;D ;D

ping deerfly,  WC road trip??


----------



## Apollobeachsam (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: Everglades fishing trip with Captain Shane 3/1*

Cool.. 

good work capt.!


----------



## Captain_Shane (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: Everglades fishing trip with Captain Shane 3/1*

 Thanks Sophie and Gary. I had a blast.


----------

